

“Linux Is Eating My Ram” Myth Busted - growthape
http://www.cloudways.com/blog/linux-ate-my-ram-memory-myth-busted/

======
cromulent
Just go straight to the source:
[http://www.linuxatemyram.com/](http://www.linuxatemyram.com/)

